# Downgrading Compaq CQ60 to XP



## DSL_Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi people!!

First of all, i apologise if this is in the wrong section, it seemed to fall into a couple and this seemed the most relevant.

I am thinking of getting a new laptop, a Compaq CQ60-114 to be precise. It comes with vista pre-installed on it, but I really, really, REALLY don't want vista. I want to put my XP on it, but I have heard that the hardware is resistant to XP on some newer models.

Would it be possible to install XP on this machine, with or without a downgrade disk. I have the original XP Pro installation disk as well.

(please say yes...please say yes...please say yes...)

Thanks!


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

congrats yes there is a link where it explains how to do it 
http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service...47626+1227121946795+28353475&threadId=1280220

reply back to yes or no if it worked helped or not worked


----------



## DSL_Dragon (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks alot aly369, I'll give it a try when I get the laptop and let you know. If anyone else has anything they'd like to suggest I'd be grateful!


----------



## aly369 (Nov 13, 2008)

happy to help


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

If you purchase a copy of either Vista Ultimate or Business, you are allowed to downgrade at no charge...and some vendors ( I know dell does it) will do the XP install for you and then simply include the Vista disks in the box with the computer.

I would suggest contacting Compaq to see if they do this.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I would advise you to make your recovery disk for Vista, and locate all the drivers you are going to need for XP before you even start to try to install XP.

The Compaq CQ60 has 174 different models, and four different models of the CG60-114. The link aly369 pointed you to deals with the CG60-120ES not the CG60-114. You may or may not be able to use the procedure as layed out in aly369's link.

Here is a list of the various CG60 models.

http://search.hp.com/query.html?cc=us&lang=en&search=++&qt=cq60&la=en


----------

